# Learn the truth about BobCAD-CAM



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

You’ve heard about BobCAD CAM, but have you seen the software in action?
Participate in this special on line demonstration and learn the truth about world’s most powerful, affordable CAD CAM system. 

This presentation will be hosted by Cody Sheppard, where he will walk you through 2D and 3D programming examples. Learn about features and benefits BobCAD CAM offers.

Sign up today 
https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/261745984

If you have any questions or comments about participating in this event please feel free to contact me.

Al DePoalo
BobCAM Team Leader
866-408-3226 X147


----------

